# Prince Harry and Prince William spook 2.6m python in Botswana



## shellfisch (Jun 16, 2010)

*Published On:* 16-6-2010
*Source:* The Courier Mail

BRITAIN'S royal brothers Prince William and Prince Harry were a bit nervous when game wardens asked them to hold an 2.6m African rock python - but the snake was even more so.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 16, 2010)

and of course the best thing to do when an animal is "nervous and scared" is to drape it around two poncey princes' shoulders and parade it into front of flashing cameras and mass of people...


----------



## Dallas (Jun 18, 2010)

Bearded_Lady said:


> and of course the best thing to do when an animal is "nervous and scared" is to drape it around two poncey princes' shoulders and parade it into front of flashing cameras and mass of people...



LOL!!! Very well said!


----------



## Sigourd (Jun 19, 2010)

I also noticed that at no point did the game warden let go of the African Rock Pythons head. I wonder why...........


----------



## shellfisch (Jun 19, 2010)

Sigourd said:


> I also noticed that at no point did the game warden let go of the African Rock Pythons head. I wonder why...........


 
Couldn't possibly risk a bite to one of the princely bits I guess...... :lol:


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 19, 2010)

lol


----------

